# Art Johnson - Aye Dileas



## the 48th regulator (25 Jul 2006)

It is with great sadness that I type this post.  A member of my Regimental family, and a long member of army.ca has passed on to the halllowed parade square; Art Johnson

I received the following e-mail, written by one of Art's closest friends, and former RSM of the Regiment Douglas Chappell;

One of my best friends has passed away. Arthur Johnson. Art passed away Peacefully on Monday, July 24th, 2006 at Centenary Hospital, in his 78th year. Beloved husband of Catherine for 44 years. Loving father to Thomas Shaw and his wife Mary Ann. Cherished grandfather to Mary Kann and husband Martin, and Frances Ann Shaw. Great-grandfather to Martin, Erin and Kaitlyn. He will be sadly missed by all of his family and friends. Arthur was a life member of the 48th Highlanders of Canada OCA and a Korean War veteran

I will really miss him. Art was one of those rare and true 48th Highlanders. Our paths ran parallel for more than 60 years. Art and I began our association in the 48th (Rotary) Highlanders cadet corps. From there we joined the 48th Reserve as they were called then. we both learned our military craft from the WWII veterans who had maintained their Regimental connections by continuing service on in the reserves. We both enlisted in the Regular force first me and then later when the Korean War began Arthur followed, enlisting in the Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR). Subsequently  we were both posted overseas to Korea.

While in Korea Art was severely wounded by a Chinese mortar bomb and lost his leg and damaged his arm. These wounds did not deter Art in anyway and he continued to work for the good and welfare of the Regiment. When we moved the OCA club premises from 519 Church St. to King St and it was decided to enlarge and enhance the Regimental Museum Bill Elms enlisted a bunch of us to assist in its the restoration. Art Johnson was the most enthusiastic volunteer and showed us what Dileas really meant.

Later when the Museum moved to a more permanent location in the basement of the Regimental Church (Saint Andrews Presbyterian), Art again was an enthusiastic participant.  Art was a stickler for detail and in this role he became the lead hand in the Regimental Archives and Research. He was also a long time contributor to the many web forums that he accessed with his computer such the Canadian Army Forum. Arthur provided a number of articles to other researchers as well, especially on orders of dress.

Art was always ready to express his opinion on matters of Government and Military and this reflected in his many letter to the editor in the local press. I also enjoyed the great sense of humour that Art showed when we were with him.

Art  began a project to record the history on the Internet of the 1st Battalion during WW II     http://dileas.mapleleafup.org/index.htm   Unfortunately it has not been completed and  finished off at Italy 1943. The torch will now have to be carried on by someone else I suppose
    
The family will receive friends at the OGDEN FUNERAL HOME, 4164 Sheppard Ave. East, Agincourt (east of Kennedy Rd.), 416-293-5211 on Wednesday, July 26th from 2-4 and 7-9 p.m. Funeral Service in the Chapel on Thursday, July 27th at 12:30 p.m. Burial to follow at Holy Cross Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, donations to the Liver Foundation would be appreciated. 

RIP Arthur  We will all miss you greatly

Dileas Gu Brath


Art, it was an honour to have known you.  I looked up to you as you were a legend within the regiment that we tried to emulate.  Even when I signed on this board and saw that you were here, I had decided then and there to end every post as you did...



			
				Art Johnson said:
			
		

> TESS, DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERA. Is the Spagetti Factory still on the Esplanade a couple of blocks East of Young?
> 
> Aye Dileas



We had a great time that night at the army.ca meet up, the last time we met.  We ate, drank, and talked about the military (what else hehehe) and there was no generational gap!  Some of the lads were there James, Dave, Mark and it was a great night.

Art, it is time now to sit with the eternal drouthy cronies in the mess above.  All I ask is that you lay your balmoral on a seat next to you, so no one else takes it from me to sit....(and sorry that will be a long time   )

DILEAS GU BRATH until we meet again.

dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner (25 Jul 2006)

Stand Easy Art, end of mission.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jul 2006)

RIP

Art

Once a Highlander always a Highlander.

DILEAS GU BRATH


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jul 2006)

Here's to ya Art, your duty nobelly done!

I'll have a whisky for you tonight.


Wes


----------



## dangerboy (25 Jul 2006)

Art. It was a honour to have met you.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Jul 2006)

Some photos of Art and an interview at my website for those who want to know more:

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/mediawiki-1.5.5/index.php?title=1951-1952_Korea_-_Art_Johnson_Gallery

He was a long time member and regular contributor to army.ca - above all an extremely generous man, skilled historian, and entertaining storyteller who will certainly be missed by those whom he touched online as well as off.


----------



## NavComm (26 Jul 2006)

My deepest condolences to his family, friends and regimental family.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jul 2006)

Art, rest easy. 

It was a privilege and an honour to have known you. 

My deepest and most sincere condolences to the family in this time of sorrow and loss

R.J Smith


----------



## Vets Dottir (26 Apr 2009)

Art will always be remembered by me. I miss hearing from him, always.

Rest easy Art ... thank you for everything.


----------

